# Suggestions needed for X-mas themed parade entry



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello HF!

It's been a while. My horses have been working hard and I'm looking at entering a local Christmas themed carriage parade. We're determined to make the entry deadline this year! :lol: Last year for Christmas eve my family took my cart out and enjoyed a really fun leisure outting to which, we quickly added some ribbons/bows & bells for a fun turnout. 

I'd love some suggestions for making this years turn out even BETTER than last years! Sorry for asking so early :lol: but, I'm going to need to start collecting more decorations in the coming weeks! 

Here are some pictures from last year to get an idea of the gig & horse I will be working with!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Go to Hobby Lobby and look for some holly or other Xmas garland (the continuous stuff). You can weave it into the wheels and drape it along the top of the box. For the filly, I would like to see her mane more orderly so you can see the bells and harness. Learn to roll her mane. You need about 5-6' of 2 contrasting colors (red/white, red/silver...) 3-4" wide sewn together (so you end up with 10-12' total dependent upon the length of her neck). Adorn the roll with 5-7 Xmas picks. Make them stand up by running the wire through the mane and back up twisting it on itself. Sprig of mistletoe for her forelock. If you can't get her tail white, I would braid it up with more red ribbon. If it's a night parade/caroling, you can add battery powered lights.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Victorian or Edwardian themed? Use the wonderful suggestions that Left Hand Percherons gave you for the cart and horse, and you guys dress up in a period costume too. Bonnets, top hats, fur lined capes, brass lanterns hanging off the back. That sort of thing would look nice.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Go to Hobby Lobby and look for some holly or other Xmas garland (the continuous stuff). You can weave it into the wheels and drape it along the top of the box. For the filly, I would like to see her mane more orderly so you can see the bells and harness. Learn to roll her mane. You need about 5-6' of 2 contrasting colors (red/white, red/silver...) 3-4" wide sewn together (so you end up with 10-12' total dependent upon the length of her neck). Adorn the roll with 5-7 Xmas picks. Make them stand up by running the wire through the mane and back up twisting it on itself. Sprig of mistletoe for her forelock. If you can't get her tail white, I would braid it up with more red ribbon. If it's a night parade/caroling, you can add battery powered lights.


Thank you so much LHP!!!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Forgot to add that the fabric needs to be stretchy. Fleece is most often used. Sew it into a tube.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Victorian or Edwardian themed? Use the wonderful suggestions that Left Hand Percherons gave you for the cart and horse, and you guys dress up in a period costume too. Bonnets, top hats, fur lined capes, brass lanterns hanging off the back. That sort of thing would look nice.


I'm not quite sure if here is a theme. It seems to me from the limited pictures I could find that people tend to dress more western than anything else, LOL. I think doing a time period theme would be TDF though!!! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*its christmass.*

















happy christmass from tricky and quincy.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

LHP do you have a pic of a rolled mane with the ribbon you are talking about?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*its chrismass time in my onesie*

























here i am in my keep me clean stable pjs i have got to be clean as im a reindeer tomorrow.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Holy Cow ! Where did you get jammues ? I've seen sleazies but never saw jammies for real. They are so cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driving pony makes rest homes day*

























driving pony makes rest homes day.


----------

